# Supporting documents for spouse visa!



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Expats, my wife is going to apply for spouse visa on the 10 of January 2013, here the list of supportinh documents..




Sponsor letter
Introduction letter
Work contract start date 16-06-2012
Payslips 1st one dates 29-06-2012 and then weekly each week states a pay of £422
Council tax bill
Home tenancy agreement
Letter from landlord saying my wife can joing me
Housing report from local council
Bank statements 1st dated 20-07-2012
Letter from my employer confirming my hours per week and my hourly pay and the date from when they started paying me this amount
Copy passport BIO page (the sponsor)
Original passport (the aplicant)
Welcoming letter from EDF energy
Welcoming letter from bretish Gas
Photos of ua together in different times and places some with family all about 100 pics
Etickets of the flights when i visited her in Albania and Italy
Phone bills explaning that i use an International Bolt On to call her
Emails conversations
Skype conversations
Marriage certificate translated in english

Is there something alse we need to submit for her spouse visa application?
Thanks in advance.
And it will be under Cat (A)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tosi1 said:


> Hi Expats, my wife is going to apply for spouse visa on the 10 of January 2013, here the list of supportinh documents..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks ok to me. Since I don't know all your circumstances, I can't be 100% certain. If you only started the present job in June , you won't have your P60 from your employer yet, but if you have one from your previous employment (latest available), enclose it as well.
Your first bank statement, does it cover the start of your employment?
You are paid weekly. Since the guidance only talks about monthly salary, we are't absolutely certain how they deal with weekly pay, but it's safest to assume that each weekly payslip must show a pre-tax pay of at least 18600 divided by 52 or £357.70. Is your marriage certificate translated professionally? UKBA country site usually has a list of approved translators.


----------



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello Joppa.
Thats right i don't have a previouse P60, and yes it will cover the start date,as you mey remember from my last thread about not paying the full amount into my bank due to keeping cash to keep me going in the week but from last month i have paid the full wages into my bank, i will write a covering letter as you advised me on my las thread...
And as far as i am awear it is professionally translated and stamped by the translator...
And as i stated above each payslip shows £422 pretaxed.


----------

